

The Terrible Cost Of Patents - canistr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/19/terrible-cost-patents/

======
monochromatic
Is there anything in this article that hasn't been said a dozen times already?
Go get some new thoughts.

~~~
andreyf
Wasn't it all said in '91?
[http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.805/articles/int-p...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.805/articles/int-
prop/lpf-against-software-patents.html)

~~~
starwed
>most major programs will require licenses for dozens of patents, and this
will make them infeasible.

And everything turned out worse than expected... :(

